# Sara’s waiting thread....I’m in love!!



## daisysmaid

So I should have started this a while ago but really I am not sure when she is due.... this is one of my favorite goats of all time! She's not perfect conformation wise, I messed up her udder her first freshening but dang she is the sweetest goat ever!!!!!







her udder after freshening last year







some before pregnant photos














today pregnant photos possibly due around. April 26th...


----------



## spidy1

we are in the same boat!!! waiting on babies... but yours is due a whole week before mine :ahh:


----------



## ksalvagno

Pretty girl! Good luck!


----------



## wifeof1

I like her a lot too. Happy kidding.


----------



## daisysmaid

She has only given me a single buckling the two years she has kidded so I’m crossing my fingers for a doeling this year!!! Wish me luck guys!!


----------



## wifeof1

Same buck or different bucks.


----------



## daisysmaid

wifeof1 said:


> Same buck or different bucks.


Different bucks I will find a picture of my big man.


----------



## daisysmaid

wifeof1 said:


> Same buck or different bucks.


I thought you were asking if it was the same buck that I used for my Nigerian lol I'm tired. Yes I'm using the same buck as I did in previous years....


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy kidding.


----------



## daisysmaid

These are the best pics of my buck Mr. Max. He is my baby!!! I love the pic of my daughter being completely taken over with kids lol lol


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Really like the second photo as well. (clap)


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## daisysmaid

She's officially miserable!!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Sweet girl! Is the balding on her face from scratching or deficiencies?


----------



## SandyNubians

Awww, what a sweetie. It will all be over soon! Hopefully just a few more days!


----------



## daisysmaid

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Sweet girl! Is the balding on her face from scratching or deficiencies?


I actually just realized it was caused by the hay feeders I use they are constantly pushing their heads through it and it's rubbing them on their noses.... it just clicked like a week ago lol if you look at the before pregnant photos she's not missing any hair. That was about the time I switched from feeding out of a bucket on the ground to elevated feeders but now I'm going to switch again.


----------



## daisysmaid

I'm noticing some hollowing out near her tailhead in pictures!! Udder seems to be expanding at the top as well now. She has been spending a lot more time in the dome..


----------



## spidy1

ooo that looks good!


----------



## daisysmaid

spidy1 said:


> ooo that looks good!


I wish she would hurry up lol.


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, yep, she is looking closer.


----------



## daisysmaid

So, I haven't seen this before. It's a thin milk consistency and color mucus. Just dripping out


----------



## spidy1

that is her plug, they can loos it the day of delivery or as early as 3+ months before


----------



## St. Alban's Farm

Yep my doe who is due any time now has been "losing her mucus plug" on and off for weeks now.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Hope everything goes well!!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

She's killing me here!!


----------



## spidy1

LOL!!! just wait for this...








and you know shes getting there!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Funny!!


----------



## daisysmaid

My Nigerian is doing that now!! Lol they crack me up


----------



## daisysmaid

Have to share this because while I'm off taking pictures of the goats my 2 year old is doing this!!!thats their water lol lol


----------



## spidy1

daisysmaid said:


> My Nigerian is doing that now!! Lol they crack me up


 PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!! LOL!


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## daisysmaid

spidy1 said:


> PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!! LOL!


This was a couple days ago ha


----------



## daisysmaid

So, Sara is still dripping mucus non stop, restless, rubbing her tummy on the fence, stretching, and curling her upper lip..... we have got to be near the end.


----------



## spidy1

looking good, they cay sure drag it out!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

Just because lol


----------



## spidy1

(rofl)


----------



## daisysmaid

This was a video!!! She didn't budge!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

She didn't want to go anywhere, just in case you refilled the hay feeder.:funnytech:


----------



## daisysmaid

So, I’ve officially hit my limit. I’m done checking,watching, and waiting lol when I see her streaming mucus I’ll know it’s time.


----------



## spidy1

now you got it!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

daisysmaid said:


> So, I've officially hit my limit. I'm done checking,watching, and waiting lol when I see her streaming mucus I'll know it's time.


I don't know how ya'll do it anyway. It's like Christmas morning as a child, over and over, again.


----------



## daisysmaid

So, ligaments are gone!!! We have progress her mucus has switched from milky white to clear. Still not streaming though. She's had her tail sky high off and on all day







side view of tail


----------



## spidy1

that looks like a prelabor contraction! in both pics


----------



## Pack Goat Girl

How's she doing.


----------



## daisysmaid

Pack Goat Girl said:


> How's she doing.


Still just walking the fence lol we have a snow storm blowing in so I'm sure she's holding out for that


----------



## daisysmaid

Here's what she's doing now....lots of back arching and stretching her back out.could she just be positioning the babies tonight and go in the morning?lots of yawning and lip curling as well.


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> Here's what she's doing now....lots of back arching and stretching her back out.could she just be positioning the babies tonight and go in the morning?lots of yawning and lip curling as well.
> View attachment 154097


I would be the nutty mom checkin her hourly or sleepin out with them.


----------



## spidy1

this is what is going on!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

So glad I didn’t stay out with her all night!!! She’s perfectly content this morning lol I told her I was going in because it’s cold and she arched her back lol lol


----------



## daisysmaid

spidy1 said:


> this is what is going on!!!


YES!!!! Exactly 100%


----------



## toth boer goats

Babies soon.


----------



## daisysmaid

toth boer goats said:


> Babies soon.


Nah, realistically I'm thinking she's not even pregnant at this point lol


----------



## daisysmaid

Ligaments are still gone.....now what are we waiting for lol. She has been consistently doing the straight up on the back tail raising coupled with arching her back and stretching it straight out....


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> Ligaments are still gone.....now what are we waiting for lol. She has been consistently doing the straight up on the back tail raising coupled with arching her back and stretching it straight out....
> View attachment 154211
> View attachment 154213


Her udder still looks like it will be a bit. One time you are gonna go check and poof an UDDER she will have. You still also have whiteish mucus and her sides have not dropped so much. Both of mine and the tail thing.... they could not put their tails up at all when it was closer to time. All the arching is gettin the kids into position. If you feel uncomfortable or crazy nervous have the vet out to tae a look. But i know you said she is wild so that may not be the best option. :/.


----------



## daisysmaid

Sfgwife said:


> Her udder still looks like it will be a bit. One time you are gonna go check and poof an UDDER she will have. You still also have whiteish mucus and her sides have not dropped so much. Both of mine and the tail thing.... they could not put their tails up at all when it was closer to time. All the arching is gettin the kids into position. If you feel uncomfortable or crazy nervous have the vet out to tae a look. But i know you said she is wild so that may not be the best option. :/.


This ones not wild, it's my little Nigerian I appreciate all of the info. She's making me crazy for sure. I'm trying to pull it together but man it's hard! We had an earlier due date possibility so I've literally been checking her for signs since February!! I'm like super nuts at this point. I'm ready for it to be over lol boy there is soooooo many things I will do differently with breeding next year! Give me 5 more years and I might have a good system in place


----------



## daisysmaid

Clearish mucus and off by herself??


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy kidding.


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> Clearish mucus and off by herself??
> View attachment 154369
> View attachment 154371


Enjoy the new kids. They will be here very soon.


----------



## spidy1

we are in the exact same state!!! I'm betting Letty will go tomorrow, who will go first???


----------



## daisysmaid

spidy1 said:


> we are in the exact same state!!! I'm betting Letty will go tomorrow, who will go first???


Honestly they will probably both go tomorrow Sara is absolutely restless right now but nothing else besides mucus and ligaments that are saying labor soon.... but not the kind of mucus that is saying right now!!


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> Honestly they will probably both go tomorrow Sara is absolutely restless right now but nothing else besides mucus and ligaments that are saying labor soon.... but not the kind of mucus that is saying right now!!


Still watch her close. That is what i thought bout my gracie this year. She had no amber then an hour and half later poof kids on the ground. .


----------



## daisysmaid

Sfgwife said:


> Still watch her close. That is what i thought bout my gracie this year. She had no amber then an hour and half later poof kids on the ground. .


Was there any other warning signs???? She has got me so confused this year!!


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> Was there any other warning signs???? She has got me so confused this year!!


Not for gracie. She was SO different last year... would not stop the hollarin unless i was near and touchin her. This year newp nadda zilch lol! Poof kids. Yea she has clear goo and contractions here and there.


----------



## daisysmaid

No progress after this morning except maybe some udder fill...


----------



## daisysmaid




----------



## daisysmaid

So this







then this


----------



## groovyoldlady

We're in the same boat. *sigh* Letty beat us both. So now we'll see if it will be our farm or yours...


----------



## Maureen

Getting there.... :run:


----------



## spidy1

I guess you just have to show your girls Letty's babies!


----------



## daisysmaid

Well, absolutely nothing happened today


----------



## daisysmaid

Well, absolutely nothing happened today


----------



## groovyoldlady

Ditto - I think we've been officially doe-coded!


----------



## daisysmaid

groovyoldlady said:


> Ditto - I think we've been officially doe-coded!


Did you see what my other doe is doing!!!! Ughhh look at "Harley's waiting thread"


----------



## daisysmaid

groovyoldlady said:


> Ditto - I think we've been officially doe-coded!


Did you see what my other doe is doing!!!! Ughhh look at "Harley's waiting thread"


----------



## groovyoldlady

Nooooooo! DISlike!


----------



## daisysmaid

groovyoldlady said:


> Nooooooo! DISlike!


It's awful, not what I wanted today!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Sara needs to go ahead and kid, enough already! Stress will be bearable with just Harley to worry about.


----------



## daisysmaid

Dwarf Dad said:


> Sara needs to go ahead and kid, enough already! Stress will be bearable with just Harley to worry about.


Boy do I agree with you!!!!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Are ligaments gone? Udder filled? Pawning at ground or nestin behaviors? Vulva swollen? Mucus plug/mucus?


----------



## BC4goats

daisysmaid said:


> I wish she would hurry up lol.


I know the feeling  Had 2 mommas separated for almost a month before they finally delivered.
btw your goatie is tooooo cute!


----------



## daisysmaid

No pawing at the ground but, swollen vulva, leaking clear fluid, ligaments( I thought were gone) not 100% gone just barely hanging on. Keeping to herself


----------



## daisysmaid




----------



## SandyNubians

Woohoo! Getting closer it seems like! Maybe babies tomorrow morning/afternoon!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

It will surely be soon! But those ligs are the real tell. Watch them (well — feel them) closely and check often.


----------



## daisysmaid

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Are ligaments gone? Udder filled? Pawning at ground or nestin behaviors? Vulva swollen? Mucus plug/mucus?


Also, mucus plug for at least a week now... white thick sticky.


----------



## daisysmaid

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> It will surely be soon! But those ligs are the real tell. Watch them (well - feel them) closely and check often.


I thought I had the ligs figured out last year, then with her if she's relaxed and it moving they feel almost 100% gone but the second she starts to walk off there they are...


----------



## groovyoldlady

Lola had hers in the middle of the night. QUADS! Yours are coming soon!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

I gave them both red raspberry leaves and they washed it down with bbq chips lol lol they all ran me down as I was leaving their pen!! Who knew goats loved bbq chips??!!


----------



## daisysmaid

BC4goats said:


> I know the feeling  Had 2 mommas separated for almost a month before they finally delivered.
> btw your goatie is tooooo cute!


Awwww, thank you!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats.


----------



## daisysmaid

toth boer goats said:


> Congrats.


No babies yet I think she's actually going backwards in her progression!!!


----------



## daisysmaid




----------



## groovyoldlady

:waiting:


----------



## spidy1

:waiting: my turn...


----------



## Sfgwife

Me too! :waiting::waiting::waiting:

I have visited tgs SO mamy times today waitin on her and spidey’s lil lady to kid. Hahaha. Bit then letty gave em up already... 

Is she still leaky and doin all the things? Or just stopped? If jus stopped it could be a mispositioned kid in there. .


----------



## spidy1

Letty kidded yesterday! (I think you already saw them, if not check my thred) now we are just waiting for Sara......


----------



## daisysmaid

Sfgwife said:


> Me too! :waiting::waiting::waiting:
> 
> I have visited tgs SO mamy times today waitin on her and spidey's lil lady to kid. Hahaha. Bit then letty gave em up already...
> 
> Is she still leaky and doin all the things? Or just stopped? If jus stopped it could be a mispositioned kid in there. .


This morning it was real drippy....like a leaky faucet. Still acting the same, I didn't notice any back arching or stretching. I think her udder has filled a bit more though. Honestly she is just dragging this out as long as she possibly can lol. I called her a liar today hahaha


----------



## daisysmaid

My poor girl this morning more mucus plug looking stuff. Very uncomfortable not much of an appetite either.


----------



## toth boer goats

Poor baby.


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> My poor girl this morning more mucus plug looking stuff. Very uncomfortable not much of an appetite either.
> View attachment 154663


Awwwww. Poor thing!


----------



## daisysmaid

I mean it’s never going to happen is it???


----------



## SandyNubians

Aww, poor girl, It will be over eventually They can't stay pregnant forever but they sure can drag it out as long as they can! I'm in the same boat as you, miserable mama who just needs to get going. My girl is on day 150 not looking close at all. Maybe we should start a race and that will encourage them to get things moving!


----------



## daisysmaid

SandyNubians said:


> Aww, poor girl, It will be over eventually They can't stay pregnant forever but they sure can drag it out as long as they can! I'm in the same boat as you, miserable mama who just needs to get going. My girl is on day 150 not looking close at all. Maybe we should start a race and that will encourage them to get things moving!


Yes, yes, yes!! Let's do it. Im not even sure what day she is on at this point....


----------



## Nicole Lydia

Watching this thread!! My Daisy is due today but not much happening over here...


----------



## SandyNubians

Guess we have a race of 3! 

First up is, Sara! She is miserable, full of babies, and ready for this all to be over with!

Then there is anime, she is hot, miserable, and very slow progressing

Now joining the race is, Daisy!

Who will go first? Stay tuned!


----------



## spidy1

OOO fun!!


----------



## daisysmaid

SandyNubians said:


> Guess we have a race of 3!
> 
> First up is, Sara! She is miserable, full of babies, and ready for this all to be over with!
> 
> Then there is anime, she is hot, miserable, and very slow progressing
> 
> Now joining the race is, Daisy!
> 
> Who will go first? Stay tuned!


We can add my little Harley to the race too


----------



## daisysmaid

This is the best way to go through the wait!!! Thanks guys you are making it bearable well, more then bearable.....fun


----------



## daisysmaid

I'm not noticing any change really


----------



## Nicole Lydia

Any news? Our night was uneventful but I still slept with the barn camera right next to my pillow. Just a lot of lounging and stretching happening now.


----------



## SandyNubians

I'll bet your daisy is gonna win this race. She looks pretty ready! Absolutely nothing going on here either


----------



## Nicole Lydia

SandyNubians said:


> I'll bet your daisy is gonna win this race. She looks pretty ready! Absolutely nothing going on here either


Fingers crossed it will be today!


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, how is Sara this morning?



Nicole Lydia said:


> Fingers crossed it will be today!


Anything happen with daisy?

Anime is the exact same. Thought she had softer ligs this morning but just checked again and they are hard as rock. Day 152 (doh)


----------



## spidy1

come on girls!


----------



## daisysmaid

Here's Sara this morning....we had a really bad rain/hail storm now through all night long so everything is a muddy mess including the goats lol. So tomorrow will be 3 weeks since she first started having the white mucus


----------



## daisysmaid

Ok, since I’m loosing the kidding race let’s take a vote on how many babies are in there!!! She has kidded twice, each time single HUGE buckling...... I will find pics from her last year to compare size


----------



## daisysmaid

These were taken about 10 days before she gave birth


----------



## SandyNubians

Hmmm, I'll guess twins this time. One doe. One buck.


----------



## daisysmaid

I’m guessing the same


----------



## groovyoldlady

I'm saying twins, as well!


----------



## Nicole Lydia

Daisy is going on day 152. She had a small amount of white discharge this morning but no other signs really. Still out foraging with her buddy in the pasture. 

This is her first time kidding so I'm looking forward to getting to know some of her cues. 

I think I'll guess twins for her, both bucks ☺


----------



## PetLover

My guess One of each!!!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## Sfgwife

She is holdin four hostages! One lil dude and three pretty lil ladies. :clever::coolmovesheadsmash):hiderofl)mg::directions::haha:onder::what:


----------



## daisysmaid

Sfgwife said:


> She is holdin four hostages! One lil dude and three pretty lil ladies. :clever::coolmovesheadsmash):hiderofl)mg::directions::haha:onder::what:


Ideal world lol make up for the last two seasons she makes plenty of milk to take care of them all and then some.


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> Ideal world lol make up for the last two seasons she makes plenty of milk to take care of them all and then some.


The buckling could be tick... like she is full as a tick. Hahahhahha! I am jus full of crazy tonight eh.


----------



## spidy1

goats are so hard to guess, Letty was twice as big this year but the same # of kids 3 and the same genders 2 boys 1 girl, good thing I like boys!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

And Sara is my “big boned” girl soooo I think she’s got a little extra fluff in there too lol


----------



## spidy1

that may have bean Letty's problem two! she is not a small lady!


----------



## toth boer goats

twins.


----------



## Nicole Lydia

I think today is the day for Daisy


----------



## healthyishappy

:great:


----------



## SandyNubians

Nicole Lydia said:


> I think today is the day for Daisy


Awesome! Good luck! Maybe daisy needs to have a talk with Sara and anime!


----------



## Nicole Lydia

Daisy KIDDED today at 12:05 PST

a single doeling with stunning colors


----------



## spidy1

(woo)


----------



## groovyoldlady

Awww, she's adorable!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay finally! Congratulations she's a pretty little thing


----------



## SandyNubians

Cute! Congrats!

Winner of the Kidding race....Daisy!

Now I guess it's a fight for 2nd place! While I'm at add it I can also add rootbeer. She will be more fun since I have absolutely no idea when she is due. Definitely within 2(maybe 3) weeks. Now left in the race,
Sara
Anime
Harley
And rootbeer.
Anyone else have any to add to the race?
Sorry if I am hijacking your thread daisymaid. This is so much fun! Make it seem like the waiting takes less time. Maybe we should just make another thread for it so it is out of the way


----------



## daisysmaid

Hijack away lol this is fun!!


----------



## daisysmaid

Could you guys please give me your opinion on my younger doe...so she was bred in the first week of February. I watched her stand for the buck(mini lamancha) over three times. She was left with him an additional 4 days until he broke his leg trying to escape. I would say maybe 5-7 days later I saw her exhibiting signs of heat including lots of mucus so I have my doubts she settled could you guys give me your opinion please. She would obviously be a FF if she did take.


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> Could you guys please give me your opinion on my younger doe...so she was bred in the first week of February. I watched her stand for the buck(mini lamancha) over three times. She was left with him an additional 4 days until he broke his leg trying to escape. I would say maybe 5-7 days later I saw her exhibiting signs of heat including lots of mucus so I have my doubts she settled could you guys give me your opinion please. She would obviously be a FF if she did take.
> View attachment 154931
> View attachment 154933
> View attachment 154935
> View attachment 154937


Ask me again in eh... 60. Or so more days! :cleverdoh)(dance):coolmoves:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

SandyNubians said:


> Cute! Congrats!
> 
> Winner of the Kidding race....Daisy!
> 
> Now I guess it's a fight for 2nd place! While I'm at add it I can also add rootbeer. She will be more fun since I have absolutely no idea when she is due. Definitely within 2(maybe 3) weeks. Now left in the race,
> Sara
> Anime
> Harley
> And rootbeer.
> Anyone else have any to add to the race?
> Sorry if I am hijacking your thread daisymaid. This is so much fun! Make it seem like the waiting takes less time. Maybe we should just make another thread for it so it is out of the way


Love the name Rootbeer!!!


----------



## healthyishappy

:up:


----------



## goathiker

The brown LaMancha doe needs a couple copper boluses.


----------



## daisysmaid

goathiker said:


> The brown LaMancha doe needs a couple copper boluses.


Which brown lamancha doe?


----------



## goathiker

This one


----------



## daisysmaid

goathiker said:


> This one
> View attachment 154967


Oh, that's a Nubian  also, I'm trying to learn how can you tell just by looking? They get a really great goat mineral, excellent hay plus a goat specific grain.... there should be no deficiencies. If there is how can I fix it.. she's in the process of shedding her winter coat if that's what you're referring to. Out here in Colorado it's still snowing on and off, it kind of messes with their coats


----------



## daisysmaid

It’s snowing!!! So, that must mean babies today right????


----------



## Dwarf Dad

daisysmaid said:


> It's snowing!!! So, that must mean babies today right????


Only if blizzard conditions and vet cannot possibly get to you.


----------



## daisysmaid

Dwarf Dad said:


> Only if blizzard conditions and vet cannot possibly get to you.


Well, bummer it's not that bad lol


----------



## Dwarf Dad

daisysmaid said:


> Well, bummer it's not that bad lol


Maybe it will be enough to induce.lol Fingers crossed.


----------



## Maureen

I cannot believe that shes still hanging on!:haha:
*
Oh, that's a Nubian  also, I'm trying to learn how can you tell just by looking? They get a really great goat mineral, excellent hay plus a goat specific grain.... there should be no deficiencies. If there is how can I fix it.. she's in the process of shedding her winter coat if that's what you're referring to. Out here in Colorado it's still snowing on and off, it kind of messes with their coats*

With goats theres always a chance of deficiencies. My does are on that (free choice hay, goat grain, good mineral...) plus kelp, yeast, a cobalt block, alfalfa pellets... but yet I've had to bolus one doe every 3 months with copper and the others 2 or 3 times a year. Copper deficiency is spotted by coat changes. Rough or shaggy looking rather than glossy, bald spots, black turns brown/bleaching of the haircoat and a balding or "fishtail" look to the tail to name a few.


----------



## daisysmaid

So, apparently the only thing the snow has brought us is very muddy,messy, and cold goats!! They have a nice waterproof shelter yet they choose to hang outside in the muck... Sara managed to squeeze herself into the dogloo meant for the kids. Would also like to note that the balding on her face is from rubbing her nose through the hay feeders
View attachment 154995


----------



## Dwarf Dad

daisysmaid said:


> So, apparently the only thing the snow has brought us is very muddy,messy, and cold goats!! They have a nice waterproof shelter yet they choose to hang outside in the muck... Sara managed to squeeze herself into the dogloo meant for the kids. Would also like to note that the balding on her face is from rubbing her nose through the hay feeders
> View attachment 154995


How are you going to squeeze in with her to help with kidding this afternoon?


----------



## daisysmaid

Dwarf Dad said:


> How are you going to squeeze in with her to help with kidding this afternoon?


Not a clue but it's probably going to look like a very awkward dance between goat and hoof holder lol


----------



## daisysmaid

Maureen said:


> I cannot believe that shes still hanging on!:haha:
> *
> Oh, that's a Nubian  also, I'm trying to learn how can you tell just by looking? They get a really great goat mineral, excellent hay plus a goat specific grain.... there should be no deficiencies. If there is how can I fix it.. she's in the process of shedding her winter coat if that's what you're referring to. Out here in Colorado it's still snowing on and off, it kind of messes with their coats*
> 
> With goats theres always a chance of deficiencies. My does are on that (free choice hay, goat grain, good mineral...) plus kelp, yeast, a cobalt block, alfalfa pellets... but yet I've had to bolus one doe every 3 months with copper and the others 2 or 3 times a year. Copper deficiency is spotted by coat changes. Rough or shaggy looking rather than glossy, bald spots, black turns brown/bleaching of the haircoat and a balding or "fishtail" look to the tail to name a few.


Thank you so much for the info!! It's nice to have more then just a single comment to learn from after all we are all learning everyday. My girls are in between that shaggy winter coat and the sleek shiny summer coat. Got to love our weather here in Colorado!! It was 80 degrees last week and snowing this week! The poor girls don't know what to do


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> It's snowing!!! So, that must mean babies today right????


Two flakes does not count for snowstorm.... well.... unless you live in north cakalaki.... then all these fools rush to the grocery for bread, milk and eggs. Hahahahhaha. Me. I rush out to the woodpile and bring it up in the screen room so i dont need go out anymore than necessary. Lol. Plus jus addin more beddin to animals but the grocery..... haha uh huh newp. Gather eggs, milk the goat and make bread. Hahahhahaaha!


----------



## daisysmaid

Still snowing️️️


----------



## toth boer goats

Very cute.


----------



## Sfgwife

Alright dangit! Tap tap tap! Come ON ladies! I been out cussin and fussin with hubby and dumb tin today. I was hopin for kids! These ladies are al disappointin me now. The tin fightin will be worth it in the end. But right now... newp newp newp! We got the three sides tinned today for the new goat house. My poor fingers tell me no more


----------



## daisysmaid

I think we are making more progress with Sara!!! She has been isolating herself from the herd more and her ligs are without a doubt softer this afternoon! I think her udder is filling most noticeably at the top. What do you all think?? Excuse her coat color it has been a very muddy few days!!


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> I think we are making more progress with Sara!!! She has been isolating herself from the herd more and her ligs are without a doubt softer this afternoon! I think her udder is filling most noticeably at the top. What do you all think?? Excuse her coat color it has been a very muddy few days!!
> View attachment 155151
> View attachment 155153


Oooo poof lookit that udder. And the kids have dropped too!


----------



## SandyNubians

Me thinks the time is near!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Still out here waiting for pics.lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Looking good, happy kidding and good luck!


----------



## daisysmaid

Sara has been up and walking non stop since about 5:30!! She normally won’t get out of bed until I’m there with grain around 7:45!! I’ll update after checking her


----------



## SandyNubians

Ooh, yay! Sounding closer! That's exactly what anime did the last 8 hours before kidding. She just paced and didn't lay down at all until 2 hours before she kidded.


----------



## healthyishappy

:great:


----------



## Sfgwife

Tap. Tap. Tap. It has been a long time since you checked our lady love..... are you SNUGGLIN KIDS and jus not tellin us?!?!?!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

Nope....just a lot of stretching, half rolling, and up and down stuff. Also, very akward yawning. Ligs still feel about the same as yesterday


----------



## Iluvlilly!

:great:


----------



## Sfgwife

She.is.a.turd.


----------



## daisysmaid

(zzz)(doh)This about sums it up


----------



## Dwarf Dad

She sure looks funny rolling. Looks like a cartoon animal that got inflated and flew off.lol


----------



## daisysmaid

Dwarf Dad said:


> She sure looks funny rolling. Looks like a cartoon animal that got inflated and flew off.lol


You should see it live lol hilarious!!


----------



## toth boer goats

She is super close.
If not, in trouble. 
Her on the ground like that is concerning.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

toth boer goats said:


> She is super close.
> If not, in trouble.
> Her on the ground like that is concerning.


Is the rolling on the ground a sign of something wrong?


----------



## toth boer goats

It can be, she is very posty and the last pic, she does look dropped in the flanks and tailhead area. 

Sometimes if a kid is dead in the birth canal, it doesn't give the doe a signal to bare down, especially if the kid is not moving. Other things are, she may of been pushing when you were not looking and is too exhausted to try anymore, so labor stopped. She may have a kid sitting wrong in the canal.
Or I may be thinking wrong.

It just concerns me. 
As I am not there to check her. 

Are there any spots, that are really wet and slimy looking to indicate her water broke?


----------



## spidy1

Sfgwife said:


> Tap. Tap. Tap. It has been a long time since you checked our lady love..... are you SNUGGLIN KIDS and jus not tellin us?!?!?!!!


Here Sfwife, to save your fingers from the tin and tapping! LOL!!


----------



## daisysmaid

Ok, so updates..... she is doing the same. Not in distress just super uncomfortable. Ligaments are still barely there. I looked and no slimy spots and really she's not passing any mucus at this point. Appetite is not as good as normal but still eating and drinking.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

:waiting:


----------



## daisysmaid

So it only makes sense that they would wait to give me the best Mother’s Day gifts ever tomorrow!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

That's right! Does are usually very thoughtful like that.


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> Ok, so updates..... she is doing the same. Not in distress just super uncomfortable. Ligaments are still barely there. I looked and no slimy spots and really she's not passing any mucus at this point. Appetite is not as good as normal but still eating and drinking.
> View attachment 155221


She was not tryin push on the last pics? That is how my does looked pushin. :/.


----------



## daisysmaid

Sfgwife said:


> She was not tryin push on the last pics? That is how my does looked pushin. :/.


Nope not pushing... just a drama queen I'm thinking lol and very uncomfortable... I hope I'm not wrong.


----------



## healthyishappy

Babies??!


----------



## daisysmaid

No babiesjust more of the thin milky white mucus.


----------



## SandyNubians

Poor girl. Come on Sara! You need to get going already! Bumpy car ride ought to do the trick:gottago:


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Stand back! She's gonna explode!
Time to let them go, Sara. It is Mother's Day.


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, poor girl.

Use your best judgment.


----------



## daisysmaid

Nice indentation near her tailhead!! Slowly but surely I think we are making progress. She was doing the straight back stretches today. Keeping away from the herd except to eat.


----------



## SandyNubians

Definitely getting close! I'll guess babies tomorrow at 5pm.


----------



## daisysmaid

SandyNubians said:


> Definitely getting close! I'll guess babies tomorrow at 5pm.


Could we shoot for starting at 10am finished and kids nursing by 2:30?? Thanks in advance(rofl)


----------



## daisysmaid

Don’t think it’s going to happen today either..... I’m feeling completely defeated.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I'm sure you are probably like this:waiting::waiting:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Maybe tomorrow!!!


----------



## SandyNubians

It's always right when we are about to give up that they go! The time must be near


----------



## groovyoldlady

We're supposed to have snow and rain and wind tonight. So bring her over here! ;-)


----------



## Dwarf Dad

I was sure I would see baby pitures today!:imsorry:


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

groovyoldlady said:


> We're supposed to have snow and rain and wind tonight. So bring her over here! ;-)


Where do you live?


----------



## groovyoldlady

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Where do you live?


 Central Maine. Bring your sled and umbrella and pregnant does who refuse to kid and let's have a "The Weather is Stupid" party!


----------



## mariella

Anything yet?


----------



## daisysmaid

Spades said:


> I'm sure you are probably like this:waiting::waiting:


It's wayyyy beyond:waiting:and more likemg: + (zzz) with a little bit of :crazy:


----------



## daisysmaid

mariella said:


> Anything yet?


Nothing....


----------



## daisysmaid

So, before I go out and check the girls this morning and feed please send me happy,positive, labor thoughts!!! Lots and lots of them lol


----------



## healthyishappy

I will!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

daisysmaid said:


> So, before I go out and check the girls this morning and feed please send me happy,positive, labor thoughts!!! Lots and lots of them lol[/QUOTE
> She kidded and had Happy and Healthy twin does!!!!!!!!!!!! That positive enough!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

daisysmaid said:


> It's wayyyy beyond:waiting:and more likemg: + (zzz) with a little bit of :crazy:


Same!!! We once put a doe in a kidding pen and like 2 months later she finally popped!!!!!!!!!


----------



## healthyishappy

Spades said:


> Same!!! We once put a doe in a kidding pen and like 2 months later she finally popped!!!!!!!!!


LOL!!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

healthyishappy said:


> LOL!!!!!


Moms call NOT mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## healthyishappy

Spades said:


> Moms call NOT mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That explains it!!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

Spades said:


> Same!!! We once put a doe in a kidding pen and like 2 months later she finally popped!!!!!!!!!


Ya, my husbands like so when are you going to take care of our human kids again instead of watching the goats do nothing lol!!! I also had a neighbor ask another friend if I was super religious because of all the time I was out with the goats just praying with them lol lol:heehee: I sit on my bucket and play on my phone......


----------



## healthyishappy

LOL!!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

So, Sara’s the same this morning but Harley might be doing some thing???? I’m posting pics in her thread tell me what you think please


----------



## healthyishappy

Ok will do!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

So, I switched from my bucket to a camp chair and this is what happened lol


----------



## SandyNubians

Awww, what a cutie! Must be a mancha thing. My girl does the exact same thing. Makes it her duty to sit wherever I want too. Guess its back to the bucket


----------



## spidy1

My lile' dog does that, I have to bring 2 chairs where I want to sit, 1 for him 1 for me!


----------



## GoofyGoat

My Albus steals my chair too except it's a lazy boy so he can watch tv. Goats are brats that's for sure lol


----------



## Dwarf Dad

daisysmaid said:


> View attachment 155435
> So, I switched from my bucket to a camp chair and this is what happened lol


You move, you lose!.lol


----------



## Iluvlilly!

healthyishappy said:


> That explains it!!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

Well....I'm not reading too much into this but she is very agitated. Won't lay down for more then a couple minutes then walk and stop 
Walk and stop walk and stop. She also has been shifting the weight on her back legs while standing. And when she does stop walking she has a very awkward stance.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

That sounds like signs of labor.


----------



## SandyNubians

She is looking pretty posty. Sounds like she is getting close!


----------



## daisysmaid

Woohoo, still not getting my hopes up yet though lol


----------



## spidy1

:clapping::waiting:


----------



## daisysmaid

Going to check now....


----------



## daisysmaid

I’m going to say yes!!!!!!!! Pretty consistent contractions every 2 minutes


----------



## SandyNubians

Yippy! :coolmovesdance):clapping:

As excited for her as I was for my own girls! Keep us update! Can't wait to meet her little one(s)!


----------



## daisysmaid

Still no mucus and no huge change in udder. Won’t leave my side and constantly licking my hand


----------



## SandyNubians

Getting there! I hope she is not like anime. Anime was acting like that 12ish hours before she kidded.


----------



## healthyishappy

Ya!!!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

SandyNubians said:


> Getting there! I hope she is not like anime. Anime was acting like that 12ish hours before she kidded.


She is killing me!!!!!!!!!!!! No change not having the "contractions" anymore


----------



## daisysmaid

(headsmash)(headsmash)(headsmash)(headsmash)


----------



## spidy1

fallowing the doe code to the letter are we?


----------



## daisysmaid

I’m heading to bed....maybe in the morning???? 12ish hours puts me right around feeding time.


----------



## healthyishappy

Come on Sara, pop those kids already!!!!


----------



## SandyNubians

Come on Sara! You can do it! I'll be sure to check in first thing in the morning! :waiting:


----------



## groovyoldlady

Babies this morning??????


----------



## daisysmaid

groovyoldlady said:


> Babies this morning??????


I haven't checked yet I'm holding off until around 7:30 so another 2 hours or so...... she's kidded wonderfully without me so not too concerned and don't want my heartbroken before the sun comes up lol lol


----------



## Iluvlilly!

daisysmaid said:


> I haven't checked yet I'm holding off until around 7:30 so another 2 hours or so...... she's kidded wonderfully without me so not too concerned and don't want my heartbroken before the sun comes up lol lol


Good Luck!!!:nod:


----------



## healthyishappy

(pray)


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Come on Sara, the whole world is waiting.


----------



## daisysmaid

I don’t know anymore lol she might have made a little progress in moving kids around but nothing major I don’t think.


----------



## groovyoldlady

*sigh*


----------



## daisysmaid




----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, I expected kids by now.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Any other updates? Really thought she would have had them as well.


----------



## daisysmaid

Me too!!!!!! I’m going to go check here soon.


----------



## SandyNubians

Come on Sara! You are driving everyone crazy here!


----------



## daisysmaid

I said I had given up already but seriously this time I have given up!!!!! She’s not following any normal path or progression!!! She’s my special girl! She was a miracle to have made it this far in life to begin with!!!! She was tube fed every hour for about the first three weeks of her life! Not by me but a really good friend of mine! She had coccidiosis. first three years I tried to breed her she didn’t settle. She is my love the most laid back girl EVER! That is why I want a doeling so bad!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

Ok, well technically she’s my daughters goat.....don’t tell my daughter she’s my love lol


----------



## healthyishappy

Hang in there!!


----------



## SandyNubians

Awww, poor sara had a rough start. Look how far she's come! She can't stay pregnant forever! 

Sending pink vibes your way :kid3::kid3pray)


----------



## daisysmaid

no, she really can’t! I mean it has to happen at some point...... what do you all think about her ligs in the last picture??


----------



## SandyNubians

They look pretty darn sunken. Hard to say without actually seeing and feeling them though.


----------



## daisysmaid

SandyNubians said:


> They look pretty darn sunken. Hard to say without actually seeing and feeling them though.


What I'm feeling is messing with my mind...if she's not moving they feel completely gone. The second she moves there they are but squishy. Like a clothesline.


----------



## SandyNubians

Sheesh. Dang doe code! Must be getting close with all the false alarms she's been giving. 

That's exactly what bubbles ligs are doing, she's not even due for another week. She has been doing it since early this month! Only time I can feel them is when she is laying down. 

She definitely sounds close! I will guess tomorrow around 2-4pm with buck/doe twins. Just for the fun of it


----------



## daisysmaid

Here's what she's looking like this morning..


----------



## groovyoldlady

That looks promising!


----------



## toth boer goats

Come on girl, we are waiting.


----------



## daisysmaid

So this morning Here's what Sara looked like... the right side that comes to a point is a kid! I could pretty much make out body parts it was so tight and solid. So crazy!!! Her mucus changed from white to clear....


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> View attachment 155731
> View attachment 155729
> So this morning Here's what Sara looked like... the right side that comes to a point is a kid! I could pretty much make out body parts it was so tight and solid. So crazy!!! Her mucus changed from white to clear....


Ooooo clear is good. Really good! Now to turn amber. Go sarah go!


----------



## daisysmaid

Well, all we have this afternoon is a miserable goat!


----------



## SandyNubians

Sheesh! Come on sara! You gotta go sooner or later, preferably sooner!


----------



## spidy1

HAHAHA!!!! she is doing the "I'm so prego I'm dead" !!!!!! I love to get pics of them when they do that!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Poor baby, she looks so miserable. She's gotta pop them out soon.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Today????????????


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Get real, Sara. They can't stay in there forever!


----------



## spidy1

I think i'm wearing out this emoji...:waiting:


----------



## toth boer goats

Poor girl.


----------



## Sfgwife

:directionszzz):crazy::dazed::reading::waiting::upset:

Dang goat! Enough of this poor pittiful doe stuff already! Lol! Doncha KNOW you will feel soooo much better if you release the inmates! We ready for :cake:


----------



## daisysmaid

I am soooooo with you all!! This is just bonkers now. She was doing the hunching back thing this morning just arching from around the hip bones back then tail up so who knows..... I’m going back to check in about an hour so wish me luck!! One of these times she’s going to be in labor for real!! I’ll probably blow it off because of her track record and then I’ll show up for dinner and see fluffy little babies nursing!!


----------



## SandyNubians

Ooh, sound like she's close! Hopefully for real this time! Fluffy little babies drinking is always a very welcomed sight!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

I was checking over here, too. Just in case.


----------



## spidy1

I guess Harley beet Sara, so we are down to How many was in the race?


----------



## daisysmaid

For some reason Sara is last to kid every year!!!!! Ughhh I’m not even checking anymore lol


----------



## Maureen

C'mon! I've been without internet for days and figured I'd pop on to find kids, wow! Does she usually have symptoms of impending kidding for so many weeks? What day is she at?


----------



## SandyNubians

Goodness! She is really holding out, isn't she? Tell her that you've come to the conclusion she is just fat. So now you need to put her on a diet. and no treats for her!


----------



## spidy1

That might work, not!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Babies?????????????


----------



## MamaJenDSP

Oh my goodness she is making waaaaaiiiiit.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Where?.....I thought someone said Babies.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

We are :waiting::waiting::waiting:for you Sara!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spidy1

nock, nock, nock, we are still here....


----------



## Sfgwife

This is my call out to miss sarah the turd! Hey chickie! I need somethin OTHER than meselfs to laugh and smile at tonight.... laughin at meselfs for gettin locked in my new barn is gettin old now.


----------



## daisysmaid

Maureen said:


> C'mon! I've been without internet for days and figured I'd pop on to find kids, wow! Does she usually have symptoms of impending kidding for so many weeks? What day is she at?


No, she doesn't! This is totally weird out of character for her. Now she will definitely act like a drama queen for about a month but this is crazy!!


----------



## daisysmaid

This is seriously insane!!!! She has like 2 weeks max and she’s not pregnant lol I mean it would be nearly impossible unless he got her through the fence later..... ligaments feel like mush if she is standing still but then I feel them as soon as she takes a step. I know I saw a baby move in there so she is pregnant lol lol right now we are having really crappy weather so maybe she’s just waiting for it to let up some...


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my, nothing yet???? :bonk:


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> This is seriously insane!!!! She has like 2 weeks max and she's not pregnant lol I mean it would be nearly impossible unless he got her through the fence later..... ligaments feel like mush if she is standing still but then I feel them as soon as she takes a step. I know I saw a baby move in there so she is pregnant lol lol right now we are having really crappy weather so maybe she's just waiting for it to let up some...


Start singin her a song about how she is just foolin pregnant to try get more feed and treats and all she is doin is gettin a fatty girl...(embarrassed) and that she not gettin anymore feed or treats cause she all fatty goatie. ops2: Maybe that will coerce her? But tell her in your song that if she is tryin trick you with this whole doe code that when she kids she will get even MORE treats and foods than she already does! :nod::clapping::coolmoves:


----------



## groovyoldlady

I came looking thinking she'd SURELY started by now. How much bigger and more miserable can she get?????


----------



## Sfgwife

groovyoldlady said:


> I came looking thinking she'd SURELY started by now. How much bigger and more miserable can she get?????


She just gonna explode before she lets the hostages this side of the earth. (doh)(headsmash)


----------



## NigerianNewbie

:nod: (rofl)(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## daisysmaid

You guys are sooooo fantastic!! I love it. Here is some pics from today. She's also dripping clear liquid. I don't want to call it mucus because it could be anything at this point lol


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Oh my goodness, she looks like a doe that should just drop those kids right before your very eyes. Wonder if spicy food would induce a goat? Old wives tale claims it might work with humans. Sara, girl, let those little hostages go. :shrug:


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Kids this morning?


----------



## groovyoldlady

Kids this afternoon??????


----------



## spidy1

Kids this evening?


----------



## daisysmaid

Omg!! You guys are too funny!!! No kids my gosh she’s just never going to have them! She did seem to be straying away from the herd a bit more tonight but who knows......


----------



## groovyoldlady

*sigh*


----------



## spidy1

GRRRRR!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Good morning! Are we going to see pics of Sara's kids today? 
There is a rumor going around that you actually have AAGEA(Adult Ain't Gettin' Enough Attention), and are making us come visit you on this thread to get attention and Sara actually kidded a month ago. 
We, as a group, will always support our members and never leave you without a friend or an attentive audience.
That being said, Show Us The Baby Pics!


----------



## daisysmaid

Morning pics! I think we are making progress???? Can I put that into a question because I am questioning every thought I have about this goat lol


----------



## SandyNubians

Oooh! Looks like maybe progress! Maybe her and rootbeer had a talk. Would be funny if they both went at the same time!


----------



## toth boer goats

She is getting tighter.


----------



## daisysmaid

I think she's getting serious..... up down, inside the dome and then outside. Paw paw paw then start it all over again.


----------



## spidy1

here we go again...LOL :waiting:


----------



## daisysmaid

Haha lol


----------



## daisysmaid

SandyNubians said:


> Oooh! Looks like maybe progress! Maybe her and rootbeer had a talk. Would be funny if they both went at the same time!


How's root beer doing??


----------



## SandyNubians

Come one Sara! Let's get going! Looks really close. Can't wait to meet her babies!

Definitely think Sara will beat her. She is doing a lot of sweet talking, a bit of pawing here and there, but other than that she is the same. Maybe seeing saras cute little babies will push her into gear:lolgoat:


----------



## daisysmaid

How's this lookin????


----------



## SandyNubians

Oooh! Looks very promising! Most my does have that 1-6 hours before they kid! Longest I've ever had one hold out after showing goo(not the plug) like that was 8 hours. Getting super close!(dance)


----------



## daisysmaid

I think it’s definitely on!!!


----------



## SandyNubians

Wooooohooo! Lets go sara:clappingdance)

:kid::kid:


----------



## groovyoldlady

Woooot! It's time!!!!!


----------



## MamaJenDSP

daisysmaid said:


> Morning pics! I think we are making progress???? Can I put that into a question because I am questioning every thought I have about this goat lol


She looks so miserable in these pics


----------



## daisysmaid

one buckling one doeling so far!!!!


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> one buckling one doeling so far!!!!


Lookit that pretty lil nugget!


----------



## daisysmaid

one buckling one doeling so far!!!!


----------



## MamaJenDSP

daisysmaid said:


> one buckling one doeling so far!!!!


Simply adorable!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Finally! Come on Sara, keep up the good work. (dance)


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Way to go Sara! I knew trash talk would get things going.lol


----------



## groovyoldlady

Oh Huzzah! The babies are here!!!!!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

I'm so excited!! I should be done kidding finally and I got my Sara doeling after 3 years!!!!


----------



## spidy1

YYYIIIIPPPPPPPPPYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Proud for you! Which one?


----------



## daisysmaid

Dwarf Dad said:


> Proud for you! Which one?


The second picture and the one in front of the third picture!


----------



## SandyNubians

Wahoo! Too cute! And little wattles 

Congrats!!:kid2::kid3: Good job Sara!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

She is a cutey! Both have wattles. Cool.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Oh my goodness. They are ADORABLE! Congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## Maureen

Baby Goats! Yay!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

They are killing me with cuteness this morning!!!!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Yes, they sure are full of cuteness. (highfive) Thanks for my morning dose of cuteness through your pictures.


----------



## SandyNubians

Oh my goodness They are the cutest little things ever!


----------



## Nicole Lydia

SOOO CUTE and those wattles!! Great job Sara!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Gotta love 'em; They're ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Same here! Thank you for the big grin on my face.


----------

